# Sample Library Reviewers, Please read the user manual before demoing a library. Thanks !



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi,

Yes, exactly what the title of the topic says. 

I get quite annoyed by some sample library reviews where the reviewer has no clue what they are doing, or anything about the library they are supposed to showcase. Most of the time, it's a waste of time. 

So, please Sample Library Reviewers, take some quality time to study the user manual of the library you are going to review, it makes a huge difference when you know how a sample library works. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ThomCSounds (Mar 2, 2021)

I always read manuals before reviewing a plugin as far as I'm concerned. I also do some research on the company and on the product I'm going to review.  

That being said, there's a benefit to 'first look' videos where the reviewer discovers the library / plugin at the same time as the viewer. There's a sense of surprise and spontaneity that is shared by the reviewer that can be a lot of fun. I don't personally do that, but I know and can see the value in the videos of reviewers that do. 

So I'd say that it's more about, maybe, changing your expectations on things? I never quite get 'annoyed' with a review. If something annoys me, I just go to the next video  

Another thing, and this is very important. It doesn't really matter the time that a reviewer invests in a video, there will be people that will like them and other that just won't. I've spent 30+ hours on reviews for a single product (bit much, I know), and managed to get negative comments on such videos.

Some people don't like long intros, others do, some people don't like speech, others do, some people don't like first look videos, others do :D


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm referring to 'Reviews' by Reviewers. A reviewer needs to know what they are reviewing, or showcasing to their audience. If they don't know what they are reviewing, it's NOT a review.

I don't consider the 'First Look' videos a review, but rather, let's waste time together 

Yeah.. some people like them. But, I don't.


----------



## Willowtree (Mar 2, 2021)

"What do you mean I need full Kontakt to use this library? Guys, can't recommend this one, it's clearly broken!"


----------



## reutunes (Mar 3, 2021)

You had better not be talking about my reviews!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Mar 3, 2021)

reutunes said:


> You had better not be talking about my reviews!


Dat cheeky self-promo tho :D


----------



## reutunes (Mar 3, 2021)

ThomCSounds said:


> Dat cheeky self-promo tho :D


Maybe he's talking about your reviews?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 3, 2021)

The reviewer's job is to show how much he knows and that he can use big words, preferably French and put in italics.

Manuals are _strictement_ _pour les oiseaux_.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't consider the 'First Look' videos a review, but rather, let's waste time together


Or, "let's trash months of someone else's work in five minutes / two hours" because the Kontakt / streaming / voice limit (etc.) settings are wrong.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Mar 3, 2021)

reutunes said:


> Maybe he's talking about your reviews?


Hahaha thanks man! Great PR skills there! It can't be me though, I read user manuals thoroughly. So much so, that I can tell you the compatibility specifics for the very latest sample libraries out there. Here's proof : Yes, full Kontakt only. No it won't work with the latest mac update yet. See? :D


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 3, 2021)

I'd rather have a first look video by someone who works with the type of library/music than a review by someone who has never used that type of library before. 

I was watching a review for a string library the other day that gets rave reviews by users here (not CSS) and it sounded horrible. My first thought was VI-C users must have something wrong with their hearing. Then I noticed he was playing root position triads in sustain and not touching the mod wheel. No wonder it sounded like a bad synth. Even I know that is not how you play strings. Shouldn't a reviewer know that?


----------



## ThomCSounds (Mar 3, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The reviewer's job is to show how much he knows and that he can use big words, preferably French and put in italics.
> 
> Manuals are _strictement_ _pour les oiseaux_.


Love this! This _librairie de samples _turns out to be really effective for very epic material. One would even say that it is a _chef d'oeuvre absolu d'outil de composition contemporain. _


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2021)

The problem is that there's a real dearth of even a critical concept of "review" when it comes to sample libraries. They're such complex technical, artistic, commercial, personal things.

Not that a "fumble about" video isn't useful. If all a user is ever going to do with a library is fumblingly plonk away at it, then this kind of video is going to be, in practice, more valuably that anything that might reasonably be termed a "review". And this is what the market seems to reward, whether by accident or very, very intimate and careful design of an ecosystem designed solely to make a handful of white billionaire in silicon even richer. Worse, it give fumblingly plonkable libraries an unfair advantage over others with sublimely designed and painstakingly implemented performability.

There's just no business model that genuinely encourages the development of critical sample library reviewing.

It's not that there isn't useful and sometimes even great stuff amidst what's being done. It's just that neither "affiliate links", "copy and paste the press release" nor "labour of love" - though they all have their place - really count, if we're honest, as "business models that genuinely encourage the development of critical sample library reviewing"

Theatre critics used to be get paid by newspapers. Literary critics by universities, or when perhaps when people actually buy their book. Sample library reviewers have a tough road.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 3, 2021)

C'mon down to Synth and Software and for the low, low price of FREE you can support professional music tech journalism.

But seriously, I think it's safe to say that Kays knows what he's doing, for example:









Spitfire Audio Contemporary Drama Toolkit – Exclusive Synth and Software Review


Kays Alatrakchi puts this new ambient library of synth textures, vintage gear, and heavily processed sounds through its paces. Contemporary Drama Toolkit (CDT from here on out) is one of the more recent offerings from British sample developer Spitfire. The library will appeal to media composers...




synthandsoftware.com





This guy, on the other hand, is just some backwards-cap xtreme gaming guy on the Internet who knows nothing about sample libraries:









Realitone Sunset Strings – Exclusive Synth and Software Review


Nick Batzdorf looks at a unique string instrument library that’s totally unlike any other one you’ve heard. Hi, welcome to another Synth and Software review – Realitone Sunset Strings. Realitone’s latest instrument is called Sunset Strings. It produces unique and pretty spectacular sounds that...




synthandsoftware.com





(There certainly are other reviewers on the Internet who know what they're doing, of course! Like everything else on the Net, it's a matter of figuring out who they are.)


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> C'mon down to Synth and Software and for the low, low price of FREE you can support professional music tech journalism.
> 
> But seriously, I think it's safe to say that Kays knows what he's doing, for example:
> 
> ...



There's great stuff here. Your sunset strings review uses multiple videos to showcase the qualities of a complex (and brilliant) library.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Mar 3, 2021)

ism said:


> The problem is that there's a real dearth of even a critical concept of "review" when it comes to sample libraries. They're such complex technical, artistic, commercial, personal things.
> 
> Not that a "fumble about" video isn't useful. If all a user is ever going to do with a library is fumblingly plonk away at it, then this kind of video is going to be, in practice, more valuably that anything that might reasonably be termed a "review". And this is what the market seems to reward, whether by accident or very, very intimate and careful design of an ecosystem designed solely to make a handful of white billionaire in silicon even richer. Worse, it give fumblingly plonkable libraries an unfair advantage over other with sublimely designed and painstakingly implemented performability.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I actually do library reviews with affiliate links. For my part, I've never chosen a library I didn't like or spent time reviewing a library if I felt that I had nothing constructive to say about it.

But... It doesn't really matter whether my opinion is 'honest' or not. Because even if it has been from day one on my channel (and it'll carry on being so in the future). I still got comments that claimed otherwise because there was a 'well if you'd like to support me, buy the product through the affiliate link below'. 

My real surprise was some of the disrespect I had to face when starting doing library reviews. Again, I take a lot of time doing these. And I feel like that time is well invested since the developer took the time to put together a great sounding product for composers like me to use.

But from trolls that comment on your video to say it's sh*t for fun to the pro that won't even address you by your name but clearly hints that what you do is scam... Well ya know... :D

In the end, I love that YouTube allows reviewers / composers like us to express our point of view on a particular product. Now, when it comes to reviewing art... Albums that I love have a very low note on a lot of websites. And there's a difference between having the skills to analyse something and taking into account the fact that everyone's feeling about a piece of art (or a library for that matter) is different. 

As with anything, it's important to know what to expect about a particular reviewer. On my channel, I'd personally try out a compressor on different tracks and go 'here's what this sounds like'. When it comes to knowing what sort of tubes were used in the original hardware or the complexity of the comp circuit. I'd rather go and watch one of Mixing With Mike's brilliant videos.


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2021)

I have nothing against affiliate links, per se. So long as they're transparently noted. But they do come at a cost, over time, they do contribute to a certain shaping of the discourse, even if it isn't conscious, or immediate. Same with NFRs. There's a number of youtubers on vi-c that have made comments expressing what I think needs to read as bitterness and personal insult at *not* getting a free library for their YouTube channels. I'm not against NFRs either, by the way. My point is that there's no purity of voice to be found here at all. 

In any event, the elephant in the room is the YouTube (etc), and the the commodifying "influencer culture" that it has spawned. Where there's a growing sense of entitlement to monetization of one's "personal brand". 

Also, among the very, very many issues with YouTube as the dominant 21st century marketing medium, the omnipresence of trolls serves to exclude people who just don't have the patience for that kind of crap. 

Probably the most powerful marketing voice in this space in Daniel James. Now I quite like Daniel and his videos. But his music and personality come with a naturally ingrained aggressiveness - perfect for YouTube. 

But I also feel that there's a lot of other voice that I would find much more interesting that I've never heard of because they're just not the sort of people who have the patience of the kind of crap that's endemic to YouTube. Look at the crap Ann-Katherin Dern gets (even on vi-c) for her extremely helpful, not-at-all controversial and completely free videos. She handles that kind of crap just fine. I would put her work in the "labour of love" camp of buisness models, as she really doesn't need the personal branding. But I seriously don't know if I would have her patience. 


Wheres Daniel James - and this isn't criticism - has a clear marketing agenda for his own sample library produces, cleans up on NFRs, and openness expresses bitterness (or at least irritation) towards companies who don't give hims NFRs. 

Again, DJ's videos are excellent, and I have no problem with him transparently them as a marketing vehicle for his own (also excellent) products. Just that, again, there's no purity of voice on YouTube.

A single issue in the sea of issues.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Mar 3, 2021)

ism said:


> I have nothing against affiliate links, per se. So long as they're transparently noted. But they do come at a cost, over time, they do contribute to a certain shaping of the discourse, even if it isn't conscious, or immediate. Same with NFRs. There's a number of youtubers on vi-c that have made comments expressing what I think needs to read as bitterness and personal insult at *not* getting a free library for their YouTube channels. I'm not against NFRs either, by the way. My point is that there's no purity of voice to be found here at all.
> 
> In any event, the elephant in the room is the YouTube (etc), and the the commodifying "influencer culture" that it has spawned. Where there's a growing sense of entitlement to monetization of one's "personal brand".
> 
> ...


It's funny you'd mention Daniel James, because I'm not super familiar with his videos but the only ones I've seen were pretty aggressive ones :D But... it felt to me like it was the way he was doing things. I mean, there's a guy I know on Facebook who often comes across as aggressive, when in fact, it's just the way he expresses himself. And I don't really have a problem against that. And I can differentiate a very mouthy person who loves swearing and someone who's disrespectful. Sometimes there's a thin line between the two, but I think I've managed to see it so far .

Yes, I definitely see what you mean. That's why it's a tricky thing. And that's also why you could do that with all the love in the world and still be critisized. 

I didn't know about Anne-Kathrin's work, I'll check her videos out! 

My goal with my channel is to be able to create amazing sounding music, inspire people, and 'review' beautiful products while doing so. But after a year of releasing videos on YouTube, working with NFRs and affiliate links alike, I've noticed that putting my personality forward is always the most rewarding thing. And I'm trying more and more to go that route. I'm still figuring it out to be honest. But I love doing this! 

It's not easy to find the right approach to monetize one's work, especially when starting out. Because you're competing with other people that have already figured it out, they know what to do and what to expect. 

As you said, Anne-Kathrin managed to deal with the criticism most probably because she loves what she does. And if you've been in this business long enough, there's little that can stop you achieve your goals. 

Well I suppose that any of our traits as human beings define our 'personal brand' but if I understood what you meant correctly, some people do push these traits to extreme boundaries to try and get their brand out there, while others may remain more discrete and selfless.


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I get quite annoyed by some sample library reviews where the reviewer has no clue what they are doing, or anything about the library they are supposed to showcase.


Who can forget these classics....

_"No matter how hard I try, I just can't get that epic, big symphony sound."_ — Larry Putznader reviewing Spitfire Chamber Strings.​​_"Crus, dei, reh, sant... how the hell is anyone supposed to build recognizable words from that?"_ — Bernie Szencyk reviewing Voxos 2.​​_"I'd like it more if the whole library didn't sound like it was sung by the same person."_ — Nigel Cogsprocket reviewing Realivox Blue.​​_"I can't believe it won't let me play a simple sustained chord. It just keeps repeating shorter notes."_ — Jimmy Wilfahrt reviewing Sonokinetic Ostinato Brass.​​_"I checked my buffer settings, but no matter what I try, I don't hear the notes until a couple seconds after I start playing." _— Robert Bungerhale reviewing Birth of the Trumpet with Smart Delay.​​_"It's a good library except key velocity doesn't seem to work."_ — Chumley McKeester reviewing Garritan Classic Pipe Organs.​​_"Maybe it's just my ears, but this plugin seems to be creating some distortion."_ — Skippy Brentwalker reviewing Amplitube 5.​​


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 3, 2021)

I've never considered my job as a reviewer to be a "critic" - meaning to set out to criticize - but to give people an unbiased appraisal of what the product is about and what it will and won't do for you. And hopefully to help people decide what to invest in or not.

Of course it can come down to whether or not you like the way something sounds, but I always try to report facts as much as possible.

Critics suck! I was 20 years old and totally walking in air for the six weeks when I had a gig playing percussion in the pit band for a star-studded play with music at what's now the Gefen Playhouse. The audiences loved it - until LA Times critic Sylvia Drake wrote a bad review of it and it closed.

Saliva Drake.


----------



## c t (Mar 3, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Who can forget these classics....
> 
> _"No matter how hard I try, I just can't get that epic, big symphony sound."_ — Larry Putznader reviewing Spitfire Chamber Strings.​​_"Crus, dei, reh, sant... how the hell is anyone supposed to build recognizable words from that?"_ — Bernie Szencyk reviewing Voxos 2.​​_"I'd like it more if the whole library didn't sound like it was sung by the same person."_ — Nigel Cogsprocket reviewing Realivox Blue.​​_"I can't believe it won't let me play a simple sustained chord. It just keeps repeating shorter notes."_ — Jimmy Wilfahrt reviewing Sonokinetic Ostinato Brass.​​_"I checked my buffer settings, but no matter what I try, I don't hear the notes until a couple seconds after I start playing." _— Robert Bungerhale reviewing Birth of the Trumpet with Smart Delay.​​_"It's a good library except key velocity doesn't seem to work."_ — Chumley McKeester reviewing Garritan Classic Pipe Organs.​​_"Maybe it's just my ears, but this plugin seems to be creating some distortion."_ — Skippy Brentwalker reviewing Amplitube 5.​​



That's gold Jerry, gold!


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 3, 2021)

(whistles quaintly in the background)


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 3, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> (whistles quaintly in the background)


Don't think he is talking about your reviews. They are usually very good!


----------



## pondinthestream (Mar 3, 2021)

ism said:


> The problem is that there's a real dearth of even a critical concept of "review" when it comes to sample libraries. They're such complex technical, artistic, commercial, personal things.
> 
> Not that a "fumble about" video isn't useful. If all a user is ever going to do with a library is fumblingly plonk away at it, then this kind of video is going to be, in practice, more valuably that anything that might reasonably be termed a "review". And this is what the market seems to reward, whether by accident or very, very intimate and careful design of an ecosystem designed solely to make a handful of white billionaire in silicon even richer. Worse, it give fumblingly plonkable libraries an unfair advantage over other with sublimely designed and painstakingly implemented performability.
> 
> ...


I used to get paid as an art /music reviewer. I cant imagine why else I would have done it. Working for free, where others are paid, is dumb, just colluding on exploitation


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 4, 2021)

ism said:


> I have nothing against affiliate links, per se. So long as they're transparently noted. But they do come at a cost, over time, they do contribute to a certain shaping of the discourse, even if it isn't conscious, or immediate. Same with NFRs. There's a number of youtubers on vi-c that have made comments expressing what I think needs to read as bitterness and personal insult at *not* getting a free library for their YouTube channels. I'm not against NFRs either, by the way. My point is that there's no purity of voice to be found here at all.
> 
> In any event, the elephant in the room is the YouTube (etc), and the the commodifying "influencer culture" that it has spawned. Where there's a growing sense of entitlement to monetization of one's "personal brand".
> 
> ...


Heh if you actually go back and watch my videos I don't talk about my own products that often unless I am composing with it like I do in my work, or talking about something very specifically related to it. If the agenda is clear, please feel free to lay it out so I don't have to actually design one myself 😂

I am not irritated when developers don't send NFR's in general, that is their prerogative. I do however, lament no longer receiving them from some developers for doing nothing more than actually covering the pros AND cons of the libraries. Rather than just providing them with access to my audience with a glorified marketing piece. I'm not as easy to coerce with the promise of more freebies for positive reviews. Nor am I deterred by the blacklisting some do to any criticisms. But as I expect you all do before listening to me, keep an eye out for those who still receives NFR's from companies who blacklist negative reviews, particularly when they receive them early to saturate social media before real reviews come out (not talking about my videos there, I mean actual reviewers)

But yeah I can come across as aggressive, But I am me. I am not trying to climb any career/social ladders or pander to anyone. I have achieved my composing goals, I have no intention of being a career youtuber, developer, reviewer....I am just being me. I get I will never appeal to everyone, and that is ok, but for those who I do appeal to, I am the truest version of myself at all times, and I think to the people who care, that matters. As it does to me.

No ones perfect, the best we can do is try.

-DJ


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 4, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, exactly what the title of the topic says.
> 
> ...


Sorry, can't read... I play by ear.





I do agree with you, just couldn't miss that opportunity.


----------

